# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012 - Vorentscheidung - Abstimmungsgruppe 1



## Walt (6 Jan. 2012)

Auch im Jahr 2012 kämpfen hier 46 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012“

Die Abstimmung findet in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 starten 9 Darstellerinnen aus „Verbotene Liebe", 6 Darstellerinnen aus der „Anna und die Liebe“ und 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ und 3 Darstellerinnen aus "GZSZ". also 23 Darstellerinnen. 

In der Gruppe 2 starten 6 Darstellerinnen "Unter uns", 8 Darstellerinen aus "Verbotene Liebe", 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und 3 Dartsellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, also auch 23 Darstellerinnen.

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis Anfang Juli 2012.

Ab August 2012 kämpfen dass die jeweils 10 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Die Siegerin im Jahr 2011 war Sarah Bogen knapp vor Sila Sahin.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Jan. 2012)

Tippfehler beim Namen: Natalie Alison, nicht Natalie Aloson!

ÜBRIGENS: Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ein Admin wieder die beiden Abstimmungen für Deustchlands-Soap-Girl 2012 oben anpinnen könnte. Der Pin für die Vorjahresabstimmung kann entfernt werden.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Jan. 2012)

Danke fürs anpinnen!

Walt


----------



## Walt (8 Jan. 2012)

Danke für die rege Teilnahme! Wer möchte kann hier natürlich auch Bilder seiner Favoritinnen posten. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (9 Jan. 2012)

Asche auf mein Haupt: Hand aufs Herz läuft nicht mehr und wurde schon in 2011 eingestellt.

Vanessa Jung (Bea Vogel) - Hand aufs Herz 
Sonja Bertram (Caro Eichkamp) - Hand aufs Herz 
Verena Mundhenke (Alexandra Lohmann) - Hand aufs Herz 
Kim-Sarah Brandts (Helena Schmidt-Heisig) - Hand aufs Herz 
Lucy Scherer (Jennifer Hartmann) - Hand aufs Herz 
Franciska Friede (Sophie Klein) - Hand aufs Herz 
Kasia Borek (Emma Müller) - Hand aufs Herz 
Amelie Plaas Link (Lara Vogel) - Hand aufs Herz 
Selina Müller (Luzi Beschenko) - Hand aufs Herz 

Die obengenannten der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 starten somit außer Konkurrenz. Zwecks Wahrung der Chancengleichheit kommen somit die 8 bestplazierten der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 und die 12 bestplazierten der Abstimmungsgruppe 2 ins Finale, welches im Juli/August 2012 startet.

Sorry für diesen Fehler!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Pummelfee1994 (9 Jan. 2012)

Elena Majoré (Lili Gesler) - Sturm der Liebe

eher andersrum. Lili Gesler spielt Elena


----------



## Walt (10 Jan. 2012)

@Pummelfee: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Admin es noch ändern kann, hoffe aber die Fans werden es wissen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2012)

Isabel Horn


----------



## Pummelfee1994 (5 Feb. 2012)

Nicht alle Fans wissen das, einige halten Sturm der Liebe ja fürs echte Leben :S


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Feb. 2012)

Janina Uhse


----------

